# I rode English for the first time today.



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

He looks lovely English! And happy to see you smiling and so willing! 

Best of luck on accomplishing all you set out to do!


----------



## mrstorres2566 (Apr 25, 2013)

Skyseternalangel said:


> He looks lovely English! And happy to see you smiling and so willing!
> 
> Best of luck on accomplishing all you set out to do!


Thanks! Gaylen has ridden English lots of times, he even jumps 2'6. But it was my first time riding English. He was a good teacher though!


----------

